# What would you use as a supplement for your Senior?



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

Chevy is currently on Phycox . She started it the first of Feb and has been on it since . I'm going to refill her perscription but husband doesnt think its helping and wonders what else we might do. I checked on past threads on Phycox but not alot of info. Chevy appears to have bad arthritis in the hips per our vet. Daisy was on Dasquin but we now know her weakness was due to the tumour on the heart. I really want Chevy who is a shade smaller then Thunder to feel better. The one day it was almost 70 she walked and ran and jumped some and was good all that week. Her appetite was alittlke off and she only ate a cup and a quater of her 1 3/4 cup of kibble . However she finished off a large beef bone and she ate her new BB duck snack. So what supplement bwould you feed to your 10 year old dog to help w/ joint pain?


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

I always link back to this:
http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/senior-dog/234522-walking-problem.html

I hope it helps - there are a ton of links that have really good info on NSAID free pain management (until necessary), Adequan, the Dogaware arthritis page, etc.


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

Farnam Flex Free....liquid for dogs and horses...has everything in it for joints - Glucosamine, Chonridtion/Perna Mussel, Shark Cartilage, Ester C, MSM....

Lee


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

Thanks Lee and Jan. Ive been looking at past threads.This gives me some ideas.


----------

